# [Tabelle] Cellspacing einfärben



## MAN (21. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hänge gerade an einer schwer zu erklärenden Stelle.

Und zwar will ich sozusagen den Cellspacing-Bereich einfärben, das heißt den Bereich, der zwischen dem Table-Border und der Table-Cell ist.

Standardmäßig ist dieser Bereich weiß, wenn man ihn mit <table cellspacing="1"> anzeigen läßt. Diesen möchte ich aber (in meinem Beispiel) blau haben.

Ist das irgendwie möglich?

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Einen direkten weg kenne und weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du entweder eine Tabelle mit einer Zelle oder ein Div mit 100%/100% in jede TD packst, kannst du dort einen Border festlegen.

Cellspacing dann in deiner Haupttabelle auf 0.


----------



## MAN (21. August 2004)

habe mit divs in einer Tabelle eigentlich noch nie gearbeitet, könntest du mir vielleicht ein Beispiel geben, wie du es machen würdest?

Vielen Dank!

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td>

<div style="width : 100%; height : 100%; border : solid 1px blue"></div>

</td>
</tr>
</td>
```


----------



## MAN (21. August 2004)

Cool, danke!

So schauts gut aus 

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Gumbo (22. August 2004)

Versuch mal folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css">
table {
  background-color: blue;
}
td {
  background-color: white;
}
</style>
[...]
<table cellspacing="1">
  <tr>
    <td>&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;</td>
    <td>&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;</td>
    <td>&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Nelly (22. August 2004)

Mag sein das du was ganz anderes meinst aber ich hab "genau" das gleiche gesucht. Hab mir dann den Thread hier durchgelesen. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21562&highlight=Tabelle+gestrichelt

Kann man nicht einfach den Rahmen auf 'Durchgezogen' setzten und die Farbe auf weiß?

Gruß Nelly


----------

